# Salt Water Fish



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I know some of you must have some crazy ones! My best is a Picasso Trigger I am getting when my tank is done cycling. Anyone else have some Crazy ones? I have heard thepack has quite the saltwater collection!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

busey shoot some pics of your salt tank I want to see it please I haven't got any for ours yet


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey there garyb..i have some shots of my tank..i will post up as soon as i can find some one with a scanner..triggers are very nice and mean...when i began my saltwater tank collection about ten years ago..i started with triggers too..had 10 different types of triggers...my favorites, were my queen trigger and my blue line...they were awesome fish...from there i moved to collecting angelfish..i had a variaty of them..i also collected barracuda,octopus,sharks,rays and eels..i love salt tank..just it very expensive hobby and very time consume..what else are in your plans beside a picasso trigger?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Not much else for now, Already have My other Salt water tank. AS for the Trigger he's going in the 33g for a year or so, then I'll get him a bigger tank. I'd like to get a big salt water tank... Man are they pricey though with that live rock... What do you have now?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i stayed away from live rock with triggers they will take off all coraline algae on it...waste of money to say...they will turn it to regular bowl rock...i had a 100g but as mentioned it an expensive hobby..so i took some time off...at the moment i have a 35 hex with an annulars,mated pair of maroon clowns and blue tang..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

How big do maroon clowns get and what is a blue tang?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blue tang



















females grow larger then the males..females growing to 5-6 INCHES males from 2-3


----------

